# [Help] Guidance needed with Wiper motor wiring.



## patrickstefanski (Feb 17, 2016)

Hello all, I was hoping to get some pointers on a wiper motor for a project I am doing for my daughter. I was looking at motors from frightprops and monsterguts that seem to be real easy, unfortunately the motors I came across aren't set up for such simple wiring. My main goal is to be able to hook up the wiper motor to a lipo and get it to spin. Nothing fancy. Attached are pictures of the wires.



















I've been researching for a bit and here are my assumptions I am hoping to get confirmed or corrected: The Red and White wires are heading into the same spot as the black (ground). So I'm assuming my Red and White are the fast/slow wires, but I'm not sure which is which. The green/yellow wires are going into a different part of the motor so I'm assuming those are the park brake (which I don't really have a need for).

One of my main questions is about the ground. There is an end sticking up. An end going in the same spot as the Red/White, and an end wired to the manifold. I have no clue what to do with that.

My assumption about how to get this to work is if I can connect the (-) to the ground and the (+) to either the slow or fast wire it will spin either slow or fast respectively. And reversing the (+)(-) on the same wires will make it spin in the opposite direction. Is that correct?

Assuming all my assumptions pan out, what do I need to do to (1) Properly set up the ground wire to wired to a LiPo and (2) Square way the yellow and green wire so they don't interfere with everything else.

Any help would be greatly appreciated and I look forward to learning a lot from you guys and your projects.

Thanks!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I have had luck googling for wiring diagrams for specific wiper motors. If you can any numbers or words on the motor or casing you might be able to find it online.


----------



## patrickstefanski (Feb 17, 2016)

Thanks for the reply.

I found a couple numbers on it. One looked like serial number and one looked like a Part number maybe? I googled both and got nothing. Bummer.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I have seen a post about experimenting to figure out the connections. It sounds like you already found ground. I think there is a power lead, a return to start lead, and a return to start lead. Have you searched the forum?


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

Wiper Motor Wiring Photo by bfjou812 | Photobucket

Don't know if this will help, but some of these wiper motors have a relay and wiring for the washer built into the motor. If there are any numbers or ID stamps that would be a huge help. Good luck!!


----------



## patrickstefanski (Feb 17, 2016)

Mr. Torrance, yes, I did search and I believe I found the post you are referring to. It's pretty helpful, I think it's really going to take some experimenting. Being a little green I didn't know if this kind of thing was just common motor stuff. I'm getting the impression that it's very motor specific.

bfjou182, thanks for the pic! yeah, i'll ahve to give that a little study and see if i can relate it to my motor. I do have some numbers, I tried to post a pic in my last post but I think I messed it up and I can't edit my posts since I'm a new member...maybe I'll have more luck here:


----------



## patrickstefanski (Feb 17, 2016)

I found 



 which seem to be pretty similar to my motor.

I have a power supply coming tomorrow for some testing.


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

Sheer guess but I love this game. Looks like the Green and Yellow wires go directly to the motor which may mean they are the two power feeds. The Red and White are going into the gear head which is where you would expect to find the end-of-cycle 'park' switch. Guessing that chassis ground to Black and 12V to either Green or Yellow will make it go.


----------



## Zoolando (Feb 25, 2016)

Do you have to power it with the battery? Every motor I'm running uses dc transformers from old cell phones and junk electronics. "wall warts". batteries are not practical and are much less reliable. low endurance as well. for the amount of time it takes to run some wires and conceal them. Also for any props that are not part of some kind of interface, i just pick up wireless switch/plugs from the hardware store for like $35 for a 3 pack. Happy haunting


----------

